# Black Lace DT x Cellophane HM



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

so this is how it starts, i got offered another job. (i work in a petstore currently and i educate them about proper care for bettas), and every petstore i go to im a regular so after last year where i had no job and had the worst time of my freaking life, its flattering to have so many people wanting me to work for them at their fish departments. I've had to turn them down because 1st and most importantly my fish come first, breeding is vitally important to me and i refuse to compromise it. Second, i already have a job lol. So the pair that helped me make this decision is my Black lace x cellophane pair. This will be their second attempt and depending on how the male does, i may land up artificially hatch the eggs. Heres the pair from their first attempt:


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Can't see the betta too well


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya, can't really see them at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

how do you artificially hatch the eggs?


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

ive never done it before but it'll be something along the lines of leaving them alone, covering the tank, and putting MB in so that they dont get fungus or mold over. Then i cross my fingers and hope they make it


----------

